# NIMH Info



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

came across this. It's from NIMH so probably good info.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

forgot to post thelink but this one is better - explains all mental disorders and givesinfo http://www.nimh.nih.gov/publicat/index.cfm#disinfo tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Does it tell you what to do when life strips you of every ounce and every last little bit of your diginity?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((Evie))))))Hang in there hon. Your dignity is intact. Yes, no doubt a rough patch going on right now. But under it all, remember, you are still lovable and capable. I have learned that the rough spots, ultimately, tend to add to me rather than take away. You are one diginified lady in my book, I don't care what ya say.







Alright maybe you feel like you need a new pair of knee pads, huh? Been there too. Well here they are ) ( )Someone here once said that the road isn't always going to be straight and smooth. There are curves, bends and POT HOLES too. It is all part of the journey. So I try to decide when I hit a pot hole, that I WILL get out of it. And if others have to give me a hand... so be it, and I will gladly grab it. And if I get stuck for longer than I would like, I try to think: so? what is the rush? The lessons I will gather in my basket will be worth the wait. They always have been.And no, there is nothing undignified about being in a pot hole for a bit. If there was, we'd ALL be an undignified bunch! But the beauty is there and will blossom for having seen from a different place.You tell me; is there anything more dignified than a person reaching out to help themselves so they can in turn help others?(((((((Evie)))))))I'm holding ya close.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I've been meaning to get myself a new pair of those knee pads... these old ones are pretty ratty and filled with holes.... some days they even stink...







Thanx for the lift, B.Q.... you are a Godsend to this board.I think you should be a moderator. Everything you post is upbeat, positive, caring, witty and right on the mark.I haven't reached that point yet and don't know if I ever will. My apple cart is still pretty wobbly. But word has it I might be able to get a good deal on a used apple cart that is still in pretty good shape....







Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe it's just menopause. I feel as if my life is almost over at 50 and because of an undiagnosed anxiety disorder I was never able to do with my life what I now wish that I could do, but can't due to both fatigue and financial constraints. I guess I'm saying that I've fought a long, hard battle, and there doesn't seem to be much brightness in the future. But I suppose there is a reason why all of this is happening and I need to try harder to find that spirit that once saved me.And when I can't think of anything good.... I try to get busy so I can't think at all....







I guess this is a bread-baking day.Tom.... I will now look at the article you posted here. Apologize for the intrusion.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

This is one of the best sites I've seen when it comes to descriptions and treatments of behavioral health disorders.I even wrote them a note asking for suggestions regarding getting my insurance to pay for my treatments.Thanx Tom... this one is very helpfulEvie


----------

